# my none fish pets



## zoeae (Aug 27, 2012)

This is Trudy, she is a Jack russell terrier and almost one yr. old. 








This is my adopted shelter cat Miles. He just turned 7 yrs. old.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

OH I love JRT's!! I think my mutt terrier was more than half JRT but I don't know. For 14 years he was just energy. That's all, just energy. 4-5 walks a day, running in a field (always on a 20 foot rope but attached to us just in case), playing and decapitating toys... etc.. Just crazy amounts of energy in them! I would do it all again though. Enjoy your JRT! She's so pretty!
Your cat looks like a medium length cat we were going to rescue from the shelter before our tabby was abandoned outside by his old owner. So we ended up with a classic tabby but he's the best thing ever. 
I love your pets!!


----------



## zoeae (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you very much. I love them so much. Don't know what I would do with myself everyday without them in my life. I was very lonely before I got them.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Pets have a way of doing that. I love every minute with them. I have never been without a furry friend in my whole life (That I can think of)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So cute i love your dog


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

wow that cat looks so mature like a male lion lol


----------



## zoeae (Aug 27, 2012)

gn3ranger said:


> wow that cat looks so mature like a male lion lol


thanks. he is 7 now, and his coat is just coming back from some issues he had when we adopted him. he is looking better all the time.


----------

